
Microsoft: AMD security patch for chip flaw makes some computers unusable - nitinreddy88
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/microsoft-says-amd-security-patch-for-chip-flaw-makes-some-computers-unusable-2018-01-09
======
snvzz
Microsoft should have tested their stupid patch before deploying it.

Now, instead of apologizing, they're blaming AMD.

